# Using Surinam/Brazilian cherries



## madpierre06 (14/6/17)

Anyone had any luck using these little bludgers?


----------



## Coodgee (14/6/17)

can't say I have used them for brewing. My nanna had a tree in her backyard when I was a kid and my cousins and I used to dare each other to eat them. As I recall they were sour AF.


----------



## madpierre06 (14/6/17)

Cheers mate. Might have to bite the bullet, I think I recall reading somewhere that at absolute full ripeness that sourness dissipated. My neighbour's got fruit on tree now, might try a fully ripe one. If they are as tart as you say, I wonder how much more that would bring to a sour beer.


----------



## HoppyDays (14/6/17)

Ask Aydos, his neighbours have a tree not sure If he has brewed with them


----------

